# Monsters of the midday



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

i checked the show out today on the net I love it im hooked on it

You wanna check it out go to

www.wtks.com


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

This is the show that made me get XM. 

I went to Disney on Vacation and the radio in the rental car was tuned to this channel (104.1) I instantly fell in love with the show.

When I went home I purchased a XM radio.

The show as of late has gotten kind of lame with all this FCC Clear CHannel crap going on, but it still give a good laugh from time to time.


----------

